# Removes material quickly and with control



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Great review *dbw*... Not being shy of purchasing tools on a whim, I didn't think I had enough miles (oops kilometers) up to post a constructive review of this (or other Arbortech) product.

Personally *Arbortech* have a great range of products for woodies that need to remove bulk material out of odd shapes/areas. All their products are great, however, I've found that some are more centered to specific operations, where I've had to swap between tools to optimise efficient progress in accordance with the lay of the job at particular moments. What I'm saying is buy some other Arbortechs… and no, there's no *cask-o-vino for comment*...

Their mini sanding grinder attachment should be great for *carvers* and *intarsiacs*.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Interesting, I never looked at the accessories, thinking they would only fit Arbortech tool.

Always wanted to buy an Arbortech, just been too much money so far…


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

I appreciate the review. Thank you !


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the review, I have to look into this.


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

" perpendicular to the work piece". I meant perpendicular to the template.


----------

